

The Official YC Denied Thread  - LiveTimeCards

So, while we are bummed about not being seleceted, we were prepared for it. Honestly though this news doesn't change the direction and motivation for us. So stay postive people and keep hacking away!
======
ram1024
I didn't even get a mail, that means there's still hope!

(yes i did check spam folder)

~~~
kwamenum86
did you update your profile to include your email address?

~~~
ram1024
yeah, but i should have used gmail instead of my regular ISP because it's...
unreliable hehehe.

gmail is better, that's saying something

